# XTR1 stopped working



## brockomundo (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright, I bought my XTR1 sirius receiver about just about 2 years ago (November 2005) with the Xact XS027 boombox and the XS021 car kit. Today (8/22/06,) the thing stopped working. Here's the deal:

1. I click the power button.
2. The Sirius home screen pops up as normal (you know with "Sirius" in big letters and the little dog.)
3. This home screen stays on for twice as long as it would usually.
4. Then it just clicks off (the whole damn thing)
5. Pops back on a couple seconds later and repeats the process

I need some help on this. I can't send it in because I've had it too long, repairing it would cost more than a new one, and I really, REALLY don't want to buy a new one. This sucks.


----------



## Boomba (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the same radio and the same problem exactly. It was just over 1 year old. Could not even use it anymore. JUNK!
I decided to just get a new and different radio. One with 10 direct access presets.
I was not happy at all with XACT. Mine worked like a piece of crap. 
I ended up buying a Sirius Replay for 100 bucks. At least im happy with this radio, it is so much more user friendly. I wish I would never have bought that other one.
Even the reception and sound quality is much better. I figured sometimes its best to just move on.


----------



## brockomundo (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, the XTR1 started working again. I think it has to do with usage and internal temperature. I unplugged it from the boombox for a couple hours and tried it again and it worked. I turned the brightness/contrast settings down to help it stay a little bit cooler. Whenever I use it, I must have to use it for the long haul. This sucks.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

brockomundo said:


> Well, the XTR1 started working again. I think it has to do with usage and internal temperature. I unplugged it from the boombox for a couple hours and tried it again and it worked. I turned the brightness/contrast settings down to help it stay a little bit cooler. Whenever I use it, I must have to use it for the long haul. This sucks.


I had same issue and also believed it ws temp related....eventually it would not recover. Fortuantely I was within warranty. If it happened now I would get different receiver, If this is common problem, you might be able to bully them into new unit.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Heat is a huge issue with my Sportster. It gets hot as you know what. I have left it on accidentally a few times while at work and the screen looked like it was melting. So far it has survived my brain farts but some of the backligths on the buttons have quit working.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I got my Sportster Replay in February when they finally came back into stock after the Christmas season. After being on for 10 minutes the display will start to dim, eventually get really dark, stay that way for a few minutes then it gets brighter and repeats. The backlight on the Memo light has gone out. A guy at work has similar problems. Doesn't really bother me though, the Sportster Replay is my home receiver, hardly ever look at the display.


----------

